# 200 MPH for under $60,000????



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

First I have to apologize, I don't think I'm in the right forum but I didn't see a forum for general car talk. Basically, I've been searching for countless hours on any info about the new 05+ Mercedes Benz C55 AMG's Topspeed. Its electronically limited to 155 MPH but on the speedometer says up to 200 MPH. My friend and I have this little wager going on, he says it can hit 200 MPH if the car limiter is removed, I said it's impossible with a stock C55. 

I'm looking for any credible proof of the C55 topspeed whether it be video. magazine, MB website etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

s2kpunisher said:


> First I have to apologize, I don't think I'm in the right forum but I didn't see a forum for general car talk. Basically, I've been searching for countless hours on any info about the new 05+ Mercedes Benz C55 AMG's Topspeed. Its electronically limited to 155 MPH but on the speedometer says up to 200 MPH. My friend and I have this little wager going on, he says it can hit 200 MPH if the car limiter is removed, I said it's impossible with a stock C55.
> 
> I'm looking for any credible proof of the C55 topspeed whether it be video. magazine, MB website etc. Thanks in advance.


Stock C55, no way. Its only roughly 360 hp (don't remember exactly), and that's not enough power for a typical street car to hit 180 mph, let alone 200mph. For example, new base Vette with 400hp goes 186mph. IIRC, horsepower requirements goes up with the
cube of speed. So 200mph requires 8 times a much power as 100mph. (Drag goes up with square of speed, but drag is a force, and power = force x speed.)

Actually, a stock unlimited E55 would be close, but still probably a little shy, and its got the supercharger the C55 doesn't. Figure 500 hp minimum for 200mph. (Just as an example, (200/186)^3 times 400 hp (for Corvette), gets you 498 hp. )

Go collect on your wager.


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

cwsqbm said:


> Stock C55, no way. Its only roughly 360 hp (don't remember exactly), and that's not enough power for a typical street car to hit 180 mph, let alone 200mph. For example, new base Vette with 400hp goes 186mph. IIRC, horsepower requirements goes up with the
> cube of speed. So 200mph requires 8 times a much power as 100mph. (Drag goes up with square of speed, but drag is a force, and power = force x speed.)
> 
> Actually, a stock unlimited E55 would be close, but still probably a little shy, and its got the supercharger the C55 doesn't. Figure 500 hp minimum for 200mph. (Just as an example, (200/186)^3 times 400 hp (for Corvette), gets you 498 hp. )
> ...


Thanks for the response but I still need some hardcore evidence, MB fanaticsc are truely hard to impress :dunno:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh, and if your only goal is 200mph for cheap, go buy a nice used mid-80's Pontiac Firebird and stick a ZZ572 / 620 hp motor in it. Whole setup with motor (minus labor) would be under $20,000. I'm sure there are tons of ways to go even cheaper with a used motor, or a homemade turbo system, but this way is proven.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Or you could buy a used Suzuki Hayabusa and put a turbo on it.

Should be able to acomplish this for well under $20K


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

s2kpunisher said:


> Thanks for the response but I still need some hardcore evidence, MB fanaticsc are truely hard to impress :dunno:


 Then go calculate the amount of power necessary to push that car through that much air. You might also make certain that the gearing goes that high.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Then go calculate the amount of power necessary to push that car through that much air. You might also make certain that the gearing goes that high.


Actually, with gearing for fuel economy, many cars could do it with stock gear, assuming power was there. My 330Ci would top out over 190mph in 6th (going down a 50% grade with a *strong* tail wind).

If you known the horsepower to go a given speed, you can caluate the power necessary to go a different speed, but a base line is necessary. In this case, what is the unlimted top speed of the lowest C class gas model?

C55 has 367 hp (according to UK website, USA numbers a little different, but I want to compare to base model not sold in US.

In UK, 143hp C180 with 143 hp goes 137mph with auto trans. Take cube root of (367hp/143hp), and multiply by 137mph. This gives you 187mph possible speed for a C180 with 367mph. But wait, the C55 has significantly wider tires which would great significantly greater drag and lower the top speed closer to the 180mph I predict. This still assumes gearing it optimal for top speed. I can't find figures here, so I'll look it up at home to further hammer the point home.

STILL 200mph is NOT POSSIBLE WITH STOCK C55. If they still don't believe, walk away. First rule of life: you can't convince everyone even when you are right and can back it up.


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Then go calculate the amount of power necessary to push that car through that much air. You might also make certain that the gearing goes that high.


Got a website I can do the calculations on?


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

*Hard Core Evidence.*



s2kpunisher said:


> Got a website I can do the calculations on?


I can do better than that:
Car and Driver, November 2004 issue, page 143: In top gear, car goes 27.8mph for every 1000 rpms. Also, on same page, redline is 6500mph. So, top speed at redline in top gear is 180 mph.

Car and Driver, December 2004 issue, page 151: Kleeman 55S8 (I'd love one; scratch that, I'd kill for one) - a C55 with aftermarket *supercharger*, and rated top speed is listed at 186 mph, REDLINE LIMITED!!!!

If your "friends" still disagree, tell them they'll learn a bit more once they're old enough for driver's licenses.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

did you ever stop to consider whether this subject was even remotely worth the time you're devoting to it? :dunno: 

why would you even care what a bunch of bumblers on MBFanatics thinks ...


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

TeamM3 said:


> did you ever stop to consider whether this subject was even remotely worth the time you're devoting to it? :dunno:


As compared to any other thread? The only "effort" involved was in picking the magazines next to my desk to look up the specs on C55, which took maybe 2 minutes.

Do I care what MB fanatics think? No, I just thought the topic of top speed was an interesting point in this era of factory-limited cars. Consider that is takes around 500 net hp for a 200mph car with modern aerodynamics. The new M5 was said by the factory to go a little beyond 200mph without the limter, which jives with horsepower quoted.


----------

